# The Mudfish Orlando Fishing Report



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. Kumiski

I read your retention pond write up, in which you mention tilapia. You conclude by saying that you practice catch and release (for health purposes among other reasons). I recently thought about catch and release tilapia and the possibility that this non native species may impact other species that we like to target. What do you think about this? Should we be culling tilapia? Thanks for your opinion and thanks for updating your fishing reports frequently - I particularly enjoy your writing style...


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

yobata said:


> Capt. Kumiski
> 
> I read your retention pond write up, in which you mention tilapia. You conclude by saying that you practice catch and release (for health purposes among other reasons). I recently thought about catch and release tilapia and the possibility that this non native species may impact other species that we like to target. What do you think about this? Should we be culling tilapia? Thanks for your opinion and thanks for updating your fishing reports frequently - I particularly enjoy your writing style...


you could cull them all you want but they're established and won't be going away


----------

